# clutch question



## MattW (Jan 29, 2013)

I own a 2013 800 sportsman running a skinny wide combo of 30" zillas. I have the clutch of the bike for other reasons and was wondering about changing the primary spring. As of now it has the stock black spring in it and I have a red epi laying around. Would it be worth fooling with just replacing the srping without the weights? I have nothiced a slight loss of power on take of and kind of want it back. Any ideas?


----------

